# Water cooling an Antec 300



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

As the title says this project is about water cooling my Antec 300. Things maybe slow for awhile as i am waiting on parts.

GOALS
Fit everything for a water cooling setup INSIDE the case and keep a clean look.

The rig as it stands. As you can see i have some work to do if i want to fit a 120mmx2 rad in there









Post any thoughts and idea's you may have


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2010)

It's not a 300 but this Panzerbox was quite small. Maybe it will give you some ideas.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

alrighttttttt,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

Panzer box is taller allowing the dual rad up top but the 300 might require a single rad?


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Panzer box is taller allowing the dual rad up top but the 300 might require a single rad?



It may actually be shorter with the orientation of the PSU mounting. The 300 has a single fan, but a saw and a dual rad mount would work.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Panzer box is taller allowing the dual rad up top but the 300 might require a single rad?



i have a dual rad and trust me it WILL go in.Looks like i am going to have to do alot more cutting then first planed but shouldn't be much harder

I am going to be removing the HDD bay and the whole front of the case to get everything cut also the bottom part of the 5 1/4 bay is getting cut out. I am going to have to buy a rivet gun


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

See were erockers dual RAD is and were the motherboard try ends at the top? It looks perfectly designed BUT his motherboard tray is VERY close to the top and could hit or block the dual rad from being mounted


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 25, 2010)

Cut the front out of the A300 and you can place a 2x120mm RAD in there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Cut the front out of the A300 and you can place a 2x120mm RAD in there.



I was thinking of this also! take out the whole hard drive bay and use it for the rad and mount your hard drives in a 5.25 to 3.5 adaptor under your CD/DVD drive


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have a dual rad and trust me it WILL go in.Looks like i am going to have to do alot more cutting then first planed but shouldn't be much harder
> 
> *I am going to be removing the HDD bay and the whole front of the case to get everything cut also the bottom part of the 5 1/4 bay is getting cut out*. I am going to have to buy a rivet gun





brandonwh64 said:


> See were erockers dual RAD is and were the motherboard try ends at the top? It looks perfectly designed BUT his motherboard tray is VERY close to the top and could hit or block the dual rad from being mounted





aCid888* said:


> Cut the front out of the A300 and you can place a 2x120mm RAD in there.





brandonwh64 said:


> I was thinking of this also! take out the whole hard drive bay and use it for the rad and mount your hard drives in a 5.25 to 3.5 adaptor under your CD/DVD drive


read my post that i also quoted


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2010)

LOL POS i totally missed that! yea it will look GREAT!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL POS i totally missed that! yea it will look GREAT!



my goal is to have it look something like this one but with push/pull fans and my setup is alittle different as i am going to be using a OCZ Hydro pulse and a Swiftech micro res and my rad is shaped alittle different (that causes a problem)


----------



## ERazer (Feb 25, 2010)

subcribe 

Edit: this will get me ideas whenever i decided to go under h20, i also have antec 300


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 25, 2010)

I have an A300 I'm not using...make a decent job of this and you may well persuade me to WC mine.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope i make you guys decide to do the same to yours. Keep in mind this is my first bigger mod i have done.My last time water cooling i just ran the tube out of the back of the case and had the rad sitting on my desk  I didn't even want to mess around with it but this time it has to look nice and be able to move it...

Now tomorrow i should have the HDD bays out and have a idea of how the rad is going to mount.

I got an email and my pump is on back order who knows how long that will take


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 27, 2010)

sorry but i didn't get anything done yet as i forgot that today was training day so i had to hit the gym for a while today and was too tired/sore when i got home. I have plans most of the weekend so i plan to work on it monday after school


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

i would do the same as in #12

subbed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i would do the same as in #12
> 
> subbed



funny you should say that... That is what i have started on doing.I only got to drill out the front rivets couldn't get to the other ones with the drill so i am going to have to break the Dremal out


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2010)

I need some advice/ you opinion
*Black tube or clear tube*?

If clear it will show the green coolant in it.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 28, 2010)

Always bet on black!  Black tubing is dead sexy and will match your case very well.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 28, 2010)

Clear tubing but with dark liquid inside looks epic : ]


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 28, 2010)

What about the dyed tubing?  Basically get clear tubing and some black dye and "cook" the tubing in the dye for various amounts of time to get a nice smokey color.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 28, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Clear tubing but with dark liquid inside looks epic : ]



Makes me think that the coolant needs a change 1 year ago 

My vote goes to clear, if the coolant needs changing then you will instantly know. Also, a bit of contrast would be nice.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2010)

wow fast replies. I am not sure 

I am thinking of doing everything in "blackout" way(black mobo,black case,black GPU,black tube)

then at the same time i think the contrast idea would also look cool. so more input please


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 28, 2010)

I put about 6 drops of black dye into my loop, was enough to make the water very dark whilst still being clear enough I could see particles if they ever built up.

Here's picture of the loop





Clear/blue uv reactive tubing with black UV reactive water.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 28, 2010)

Panther could i get a day pic so i can see what it looks like in the light and a link to the dye please?


Also monday i am going to have to paint the shroud on the rad as it is glossy and everything is flat black...We can't have that now can we.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 1, 2010)

just to keep some you guys intrested and because a P-log is nothing without pics....

The rad is prepped for a fresh coat of paint. all oil and fingerprints and whatever else maybe on it has been cleaned off and the pics really can't show how clean and how shinny this is. almost makes me not want to paint it flat black...







i only got the front rivets drilled out and the bottom ones will finish up getting the drive bays out of there tomorrow after school. Don't mind the messed up paint job. I didn't notice it was that bad but that doesn't matter because its coming out anyways then when all the cutting is done i will be giving it a much needed fresh paint job (sorry for bad pic was in a hurry)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 1, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> just to keep some you guys intrested and because a P-log is nothing without pics....
> 
> The rad is prepped for a fresh coat of paint. all oil and fingerprints and whatever else maybe on it has been cleaned off and the pics really can't show how clean and how shinny this is. almost makes me not want to paint it flat black...
> 
> ...



After 





thats much better IMHO


EDIT:I just got a call about my pump and it seems that it should be on its way to me. So it looks like i need to step it up and get the case done


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

this thread sucks i hope it pics up when i start posting pics of the case being cut up and when everything starts coming together...

May not be much but here is the rad now back together what you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

That looks good man, things come together little by little bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That looks good man, things come together little by little bro



thanks 
too bad this rad isn't going to stay in the loop very long till it gets replaced by something like a DD BIX 120.2 or a Swiftech 120.2 rad.  reason for wanting to change it is because i don't want to run mixed metals for long.I didn't think about having mixed metals when i bought the rad all i saw was a good deal  it will atleast get me started and hold me over till i get the extra $$

also i won't get much if even anything done tomorrow. I have to study for OGT's and have alot of other stuff to do..My day will be 
get home at 3pm, leave at 5pm get back at 10pm study alittle, get some zzz's then start the day all over again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks
> too bad this rad isn't going to stay in the loop very long till it gets replaced by something like a DD BIX 120.2 or a Swiftech 120.2 rad.  reason for wanting to change it is because i don't want to run mixed metals for long.I didn't think about having mixed metals when i bought the rad all i saw was a good deal  it will atleast get me started and hold me over till i get the extra $$
> 
> also i won't get much if even anything done tomorrow. I have to study for OGT's and have alot of other stuff to do..My day will be
> get home at 3pm, leave at 5pm get back at 10pm study alittle, get some zzz's then start the day all over again



Take your time bro, rushing stuff doesn't help.  I am carless till probably Wednesday so I'll get your screws out then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Take your time bro, rushing stuff doesn't help.  I am carless till probably Wednesday so I'll get your screws out then



My pump just went out today (so they say) also my block just went out today so i'm just taking things slow. I can get the case done and have the tube cut and start leak testing outside of the case without fans  I think i will let the loop run till i get everything that way if its going to leak it should in that time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My pump just went out today (so they say) also my block just went out today so i'm just taking things slow. I can get the case done and have the tube cut and start leak testing outside of the case without fans  I think i will let the loop run till i get everything that way if its going to leak it should in that time.



That sounds good.  I'm desperate to start my new log. I had to stop the one I had going too many things changed.  I'm going to be using the case for my next project which will be another cruncher.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That sounds good.  I'm desperate to start my new log. I had to stop the one I had going too many things changed.  I'm going to be using the case for my next project which will be another cruncher.



any idea on the specs? 
I can't wait to get this rig done i am getting excited about it and when that happens i try to get things done too fast and mess up so i can't let that happen


----------



## ERazer (Mar 2, 2010)

still watching the thread  looking good pos_pc


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> any idea on the specs?
> I can't wait to get this rig done i am getting excited about it and when that happens i try to get things done too fast and mess up so i can't let that happen



Yeah just be patient bro.  It's gonna be another i7, looking for a black/red theme without the expense of a classy since it'll be just a cruncher.  Thinking Foxconn.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah just be patient bro.  It's gonna be another i7, looking for a black/red theme without the expense of a classy since it'll be just a cruncher.  Thinking Foxconn.



the Foxconn is decent. How about a Rampage II Gene its somewhat red/black but mostly all black (the reason i am making everything black in my rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the Foxconn is decent. How about a Rampage II Gene its somewhat red/black but mostly all black (the reason i am making everything black in my rig.



Got a link to that board?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Got a link to that board?



here is a newegg link 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131371

I think its a decent price and its the one that i use and its a hell of a board and it uses the good socket not the Foxconn socket (that have problems with 1156 but don't think they are bad with 1366)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is a newegg link
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131371
> 
> I think its a decent price and its the one that i use and its a hell of a board and it uses the good socket not the Foxconn socket (that have problems with 1156 but don't think they are bad with 1366)



Meh, it has a bit too much blue for my liking   I am considering a classy, but to do the log and get a cruncher I don't think a classy is needed.  Just doesn't justify the cost IMO.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Meh, it has a bit too much blue for my liking   I am considering a classy, but to do the log and get a cruncher I don't think a classy is needed.  Just doesn't justify the cost IMO.



how about one of the Foxconn's
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N=2010200280 50002136 1070545356&name=Foxconn

EDIT:if your not stuck on 1366 then here is a nice 1156
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186175


----------



## codyjansen (Mar 2, 2010)

subbed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how about one of the Foxconn's
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N=2010200280 50002136 1070545356&name=Foxconn
> 
> EDIT:if your not stuck on 1366 then here is a nice 1156
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186175



I was thinking of this one, what do you think?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186170


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I was thinking of this one, what do you think?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186170



nice board. I would get it if i was in the market for a new board and that is the one i was going to get. From the reviews it seems to play with the big boys decently


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice board. I would get it if i was in the market for a new board and that is the one i was going to get. From the reviews it seems to play with the big boys decently



Yeah as long as it can give me a decent overclock and be black/red I'm good


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah as long as it can give me a decent overclock and be black/red I'm good



it will give you a decent clock i'm sure


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it will give you a decent clock i'm sure



Then it's a winner


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

I had a dream when i feel asleep in class about this today and i started wondering how the fuck i am going to hide all of my wires when i used to tuck them behind the HDD bay  
So anyone have some idea's?

Also will a 500w OCZ PSU power  my rig? If so i can use the modX and cut down on how many cables i have to deal with


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah a decent 500w should me more than enough imo.

so go for the modular one


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah a decent 500w should me more than enough imo.
> 
> so go for the modular one



I have powered my rig before with it as a temp for testing but thats it. And a 500w is overkill for a Pentium D and onboard video but a 700w is going to be even more overkill


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 2, 2010)

subbed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

Tim you'll have to go modular here dude.  You can try to cover the PSU area with a alum. Plate or something.  But modular for sure.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Mar 3, 2010)

just tuned in, looking awesome man!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 8, 2010)

here is an update 
I got the bays removed now i have my mind working on how everything else is going to go in there... my brain is busy ATM while the case drys (had to paint it)

fans 









case




bays removed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2010)

here is a preview of what it will look like when i get the rad mounted. I only have 1 set of fans on it for now i will be putting another set on the front of the rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice rad mounting position Tim


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice rad mounting position Tim



got teh screws today thanks  

going to bed now and am going to think about where to put everything else. Still haven't got the pump


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> got teh screws today thanks
> 
> going to bed now and am going to think about where to put everything else. Still haven't got the pump



Glad the screws are in, get some rest, you got more updates to post 

I haven't had anytime whatsoever to work on my case.  Need to remove some rivets.  Is there any tool designed to make your job easier, or just drilling them out will do?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Glad the screws are in, get some rest, you got more updates to post
> 
> I haven't had anytime whatsoever to work on my case.  Need to remove some rivets.  Is there any tool designed to make your job easier, or just drilling them out will do?



i just dilled mine out. Just remember go slow and keep good pressure on the drill and you shouldn't have any problems and it WILL scratch the case alittle around them so be read to paint it when your done 

I won't have any updates tomorrow because i won't have any time to work on it i am going to have another long day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i just dilled mine out. Just remember go slow and keep good pressure on the drill and you shouldn't have any problems and it WILL scratch the case alittle around them so be read to paint it when your done
> 
> I won't have any updates tomorrow because i won't have any time to work on it i am going to have another long day.



Thanks bro, I was looking at some rivet removal tools, but they look like it's to drill them out???


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 9, 2010)

Rivet removal tool?  1/4" drill bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Rivet removal tool?  1/4" drill bit.



Guess that works, I'll have to borrow my buddies drill then and get to work


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

Tip Drill............


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 9, 2010)

Like the front mounted rad idea pos.  Subscribed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2010)

I should have everything done by Thursday. I don't have time to run to home depot to pickup some tube or it would be done today. I have the rad mounted the res and working on getting the pump mounted(pump came today when i was at school) I even have my coolant mixed and dyed  its kind of a lime green should make a nice contrast with everything being black. 

PS the rad lines up perfect with the front fans  so no extra mods to do there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2010)

sounds good man, but we WANT SOME PICTURES


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sounds good man, but we WANT SOME PICTURES



as you wish... don't mind the ghetto way to hold the rad in that is just for testing placement out will use screws when everything is in place. 

















3


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I should have everything done by Thursday. I don't have time to run to home depot to pickup some tube or it would be done today. I have the rad mounted the res and working on getting the pump mounted(pump came today when i was at school) I even have my coolant mixed and dyed  its kind of a lime green should make a nice contrast with everything being black.
> 
> PS the rad lines up perfect with the front fans  so no extra mods to do there





p_o_s_pc said:


> as you wish... don't mind the ghetto way to hold the rad in that is just for testing placement out will use screws when everything is in place.
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/resrad.jpg
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/front_rad.jpg
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/coolant_2.jpg
> ...



ohhh boyyy, this is looking soooo sexy   Glad it's coming along bro, can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 9, 2010)

loking good bud


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2010)

what do you guys think about this... In the pic is the res,pump and a HDD (not the one that i will be using just a "demo")


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what do you guys think about this... In the pic is the res,pump and a HDD (not the one that i will be using just a "demo")
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/layout_1.jpg



hanging?  Hmm, thing is it'll put the wires right in the middle where you can't hid it period!

What if you put it flush to the top of the case in the front horizontally.  Then try to grab it with a screw or something.  You'll have to keep in mind you cannot interfere with the tracks for the side panel to close properly.  Challenging but would be nice if you can do it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> hanging?  Hmm, thing is it'll put the wires right in the middle where you can't hid it period!



I'm not sure where to put it unless i put at the very top of the case where the ODD bays used to be then i may have some luck hiding wires.. I am not going to have much if any luck hiding anything in this case now..That is why i am going to be using the OCZ modX when i get it all together.


I MAY have alittle room to get it between my rad and the back side. I could try that or like i said the top of the case.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 9, 2010)

Would the HD fit between the bottom of the motherboard and bottom case panel?  I swear I've seen that Micro Res before


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 9, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Would the HD fit between the bottom of the motherboard and bottom case panel?  I swear I've seen that Micro Res before



I'm not sure. I will work on finding a good place for it one i get everything in and the tube ran.l there seems to be 3 possible places for it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not sure where to put it unless i put at the very top of the case where the ODD bays used to be then i may have some luck hiding wires.. I am not going to have much if any luck hiding anything in this case now..That is why i am going to be using the OCZ modX when i get it all together.
> 
> 
> I MAY have alittle room to get it between my rad and the back side. I could try that or like i said the top of the case.



oh oh, get a Sunbeam PCI wherever rack


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2010)

after the wait (and shitty P-log) i present to you the water cooled 300 
lets start with temps 






now here are random pics i snapped 











here is how it stands right now... I am going to have to work on the WM later on i just wanted it done NOW


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

you need a NB block on that little thing too

but looks good, and as you say, go do some WM, zippies ftw


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2010)

I am hoping to add a NB and mosfet water block at some point along with a better rad.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

if you dont need optical drives then you prob could fit a triple in there?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you dont need optical drives then you prob could fit a triple in there?



a triple would fit with no problem i'm sure  I am looking at a swiftech 120.3 rad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking good man, so i see you mounted the HDD how i told you, up top?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Looking good man, so i see you mounted the HDD how i told you, up top?



yup up top I played around with other places and that seemed to be the best place that was out of the way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yup up top I played around with other places and that seemed to be the best place that was out of the way.



Yeah man, good choice.  In these upcoming days I'll link you to my new worklog.  It'll be a slow process but fun I assure you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2010)

I already have the idea going in my head of building a little i3 cruncher and water cooling it but going cheap(ish) on it. just need to try to find a way to get money... Also the rad that i am using is going to be upgraded ASAP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I already have the idea going in my head of building a little i3 cruncher and water cooling it but going cheap(ish) on it. just need to try to find a way to get money... Also the rad that i am using is going to be upgraded ASAP.



What rad you have again, sorry.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What rad you have again, sorry.



koolance HX-720


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> koolance HX-720



not bad rads at all, but for a i7 you need something better


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks great pos but maybe ....





Try putting your res there instead. May make everything flow better.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 12, 2010)

How on earth I missed this thread, f'ing sub'd!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 12, 2010)

Good thinking Shaun


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 13, 2010)

there isn't room for the res there or i would have...
a good thing about the bays being out is that i can put any GPU in without it being too long


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> there isn't room for the res there or i would have...
> a good thing about the bays being out is that i can put any GPU in without it being too long



What's restricting it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 13, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> What's restricting it?



the PCI slots and side of the case


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 22, 2010)

I am going to be getting a new rad(another Dualy) and i am going to redo my loop while it is drained so give me some ideas on how to make it look and flow better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I am going to be getting a new rad(another Dualy) and i am going to redo my loop while it is drained so give me some ideas on how to make it look and flow better



Two questions:

1. How do you have your loop setup, meaning in what order?
2. In that last pic which one is the outlet of the pump and which one is the inlet?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> the PCI slots and side of the case



I looked over the case quite a few times. You have enough space there. Attach the res to an unused PCI bay with a long screw.Also about the 2nd rad, I am thinking overkill, invest into a 120.3 and sell your current 120.2.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> I looked over the case quite a few times. You have enough space there. Attach the res to an unused PCI bay with a long screw.Also about the 2nd rad, I am thinking overkill, invest into a 120.3 and sell your current 120.2.


I'm not adding a 2nd 120.2 i am REPLACING the one that i have already with a better one and am going to WC my other cruncher when i get the $$


Chicken Patty said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. How do you have your loop setup, meaning in what order?
> 2. In that last pic which one is the outlet of the pump and which one is the inlet?



The order is 
res>pump>rad>block>res


----------



## Bot (Mar 22, 2010)

i build WC in a antec300 too. i used the bay res



with an adapter you could also mount the res on top of the pump


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 23, 2010)

I see from your image Bot that you used a BlackOps - how did you get on with the supplied waterblock?


----------



## Bot (Mar 23, 2010)

i use g11. not a perfect and/or permanent solution but i was not willing to shell out for an extra block. this is just a folding rig. not for looks really. have to take it down every six month or so for cleaning.

i actually took that board out and replaced it with a p5k premium i had laying around


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

JR is this for you bro 






what you think guys?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

Dom pointed out in the "your PC ATM" thread that my water block isn't on right... Nice to see someone pays attention to details. I sent money out today for the other rad so when it gets here i am in for another day of taking the loop down


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Dom pointed out in the "your PC ATM" thread that my water block isn't on right... Nice to see someone pays attention to details. I sent money out today for the other rad so when it gets here i am in for another day of taking the loop down



I did that with my Apogee GTz, I remember FIT busted my balls about it and when I finally did switch it I saw no difference at all in any aspect.  However, each block is different and if it's designed that way it's for a purpose, but I personally saw no difference idle or load.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I did that with my Apogee GTz, I remember FIT busted my balls about it and when I finally did switch it I saw no difference at all in any aspect.  However, each block is different and if it's designed that way it's for a purpose, but I personally saw no difference idle or load.



while i have the loop drained to change the rad i might as well change the block around if anything maybe it will even out temps or do nothing at all 

also the Apogee GTZ has its holes is a different place they seem to be almost at the top/bottom while on the SCW they aren't even close to that


EDIT:how do you guys feel about this block
http://www.crazypc.com/products/xwb-01-930810.html

I have cash in hand right now to buy it if i want/feel it would be worth it but i would skip the new phone(not like i really need another new phone)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> while i have the loop drained to change the rad i might as well change the block around if anything maybe it will even out temps or do nothing at all
> 
> also the Apogee GTZ has its holes is a different place they seem to be almost at the top/bottom while on the SCW they aren't even close to that
> 
> ...



Of course, you might as well.  As far as that block, no experience.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

I mostly just am considering it because i like the way it looks and would fit in nice with my setup the blue-ish block kinda stands out but its not a big deal.. I will google it for reviews and threads to see what i can come up with


----------



## niko084 (Mar 24, 2010)

Another thing you could do and I have been thinking about it is dropping my optical drive down a slot or two and putting a 280mm rad up to and cutting the space for the second fan, maybe put a little metal grate and let it extrude out the top, you could make it look pretty nice pretty easily.

Lots of people have done the 240mm rad up front, if you get a thin one, you could even put another 120mm rad in the back on the inside pretty easily.

I was thinking about doing the 120mm on the back and a 280mm up top previously.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

thats a good idea. I have thought about it but i went for the easier way to do it. I am thinking about getting another 120mm rad and putting in the back but i will wait and see how temps are when i get the other rad


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

it looks like the Thermalright block would be good for my AMD rig but wouldn't do so good on my i7 because the block its self is kinda small and just covers the IHS of a AMD chip and IIRC the i7 is bigger


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 24, 2010)

EK supreme maybe?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> EK supreme maybe?



thanks but i don't really need another WB i was just looking at them to see if there was any that looked cool  but am also considering another block


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 24, 2010)

oh..... my bad then


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh..... my bad then



thanks for recommending a block i am going to look it up right now and see if its worth passing up a new phone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 25, 2010)

np bro, its a 45$ block, so its not the best but i've heard they are decent.
im gonna get one soon for my very first wc setup


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 25, 2010)

it does look kinda cool but not sure if i would be worth replacing the block that i have with it... I may just switch the rad out and see how temps are right now i don't think there bad at all i just need to get some good 120mm fans and i'm sure things would be fine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 29, 2010)

working on trying to get the wires cleaned up alittle. Its coming along slowly but its still progress none the less


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

As long as your are showing improvment be happy dude.  If I show you my first builds in the TT Armour Case and the ones I have put up recently, you'll notice that my WM has came a long way bro.  It takes a while to get to where you want, but it's worth the effort


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 17, 2010)

time to bump this up with a update 

I replaced the rad with a swiftech 220 and painted it flat black to match everything else. I have a BI 140mm rad and a 140mm fan on its way to add to the loop. I also replaced the tube and used more zipties  also mounted the pump with more then just the sticky pad that it has on it.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice work on your 300  It was a fun case to mod and watercool
I had one as well (see sig).


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks good p_o_s, your case is really becoming more of a shell as time goes on


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks good p_o_s, your case is really becoming more of a shell as time goes on



what do you mean?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

Good work Tim, it's came a long way


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what do you mean?



Well, you've removed all of the drive bays, so it's just a "shell" around the outside of the case, instead of having all of the caselike components inside (drive bays, etc) 

Nice mod, I'm digging it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)

taken from Zehnsucht rig

this is a rather good idea


----------



## Zehnsucht (Apr 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> taken from Zehnsucht rig
> 
> this is a rather good idea



No trust me, it's not worth it. The extra gains you get compared with the fan speed needed is crazy. The setup seems good in theory, but in practice not so much. I had ultra kazes 35mm fans (not running at full blast of course) so even if you have the static pressure it's not enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

Zehnsucht said:


> No trust me, it's not worth it. The extra gains you get compared with the fan speed needed is crazy. The setup seems good in theory, but in practice not so much. I had ultra kazes 35mm fans (not running at full blast of course) so even if you have the static pressure it's not enough.



Now that you mention it I've also came across certain reviews and what not that also state they don't perform very well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)

well it does look awesome

but if it performs like shit then i guess its not worth it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well it does look awesome
> 
> but if it performs like shit then i guess its not worth it



yeah they look great, when they first came out I was like   But yeah, not the greatest performers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)

i mean, if it performed good, then its a perfect solution for cases that only have room for dual rads,

but yeah......i guess the flow gets weird when you make a setup like that?, but i dont know


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, you've removed all of the drive bays, so it's just a "shell" around the outside of the case, instead of having all of the caselike components inside (drive bays, etc)
> 
> Nice mod, I'm digging it



Thanks bro.. I will have a update soon when i add the extra rad


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 22, 2010)

looks good ,glad i found this, I will be modding my antec 600 soon once all my w/c parts arrive, I will start a thread like this as well, great work and nice pics!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

look at this  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





made by mnpc, i think it looks awesome, (600)


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 22, 2010)

hey yes its sorta familiar looking  nice!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 22, 2010)

an update. As my rig sits ATM it looks like shit. But i had to do something to get my i7 crunching again. I am waiting for the barbs to setup my other rad. Once i get them in i will move some wires around so i can get the small rad(one in the pic) in there and a 120.2 both in there. Also will trim the tube,etc 




temps are around 67c under 100% load (crunching) and overclocked to 3.8ghz(3.9ghz is unstable at the higher temp)


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 22, 2010)

where will you be putting the single 120 radiator?


----------



## ERazer (Apr 22, 2010)

wats up the zip ties? just wandering


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 22, 2010)

anti kink/bending


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

zip ties = cheap way of holding things in place and not letting them kink either


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 22, 2010)

seeing this thread makes me wish I had all my parts here, I cant wait till I can start to hack away at my case, and zip ties are like duct tape, ..you can repair just about anything with them   lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> zip ties = cheap way of holding things in place and not letting them kink either





(FIH) The Don said:


> anti kink/bending





ERazer said:


> wats up the zip ties? just wandering


what they said  nothing like a $1 anti-kink. Also using them on the rad because they are just temp till i get everything in then will be replaced by clamps but because of the barbs(i think fatboys) i don't have to even have anything on them for it not to leak just some extra safety 


sNiPeRbOb said:


> where will you be putting the single 120 radiator?


It will be in about the same place and the 120x2 will be where it used to be. That is if everything works out.btw its a single 140mm


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 23, 2010)

would it be possible to mount a 1.120 on that back case fan? that'd be a neat place to hang one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> would it be possible to mount a 1.120 on that back case fan? that'd be a neat place to hang one.



That plus some angled rotaries = WIN!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 23, 2010)

CP, I think you and I need to write up a Mission Statement for an Inpromptu Milita Group led by you and I that would read "Convert all others to WC, and convert those that WC into EXTREEME WCers, and the rest will be left to die..." lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> would it be possible to mount a 1.120 on that back case fan? that'd be a neat place to hang one.



if it was a 120 yes but its a *140* so its a no go


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


>



???


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> if it was a 120 yes but its a *140* so its a no go



where there is a will, there is a way.  Time to cut the hole in the back of the case larger for a *140 *fan


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> ???



\/\/



> CP, I think you and I need to write up a Mission Statement for an Inpromptu Milita Group led by you and I that would read "Convert all others to WC, and convert those that WC into EXTREEME WCers, and the rest will be left to die..." lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> CP, I think you and I need to write up a Mission Statement for an Inpromptu Milita Group led by you and I that would read "Convert all others to WC, and convert those that WC into EXTREEME WCers, and the rest will be left to die..." lol



I agree.  I got a few parts here for my next build, just gonna need a bit more but it'll get done


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> where there is a will, there is a way.  Time to cut the hole in the back of the case larger for a *140 *fan



 im don't want to mod this case anymore...and the extra space covers into th I/O panel


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I agree.  I got a few parts here for my next build, just gonna need a bit more but it'll get done



it better... or else...   

Back on Topic:

P_O_S do you plan on running just a CPU loop?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> it better... or else...
> 
> Back on Topic:
> 
> *P_O_S do you plan on running just a CPU loop?*



yes just the CPU no need for anything else

@CP what else do you need?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> yes just the CPU no need for anything else
> 
> @CP what else do you need?



let's just say I am doing two loops.  I only have one vga block and one rad LOL. I need the rest


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> let's just say I am doing two loops.  I only have one vga block and one rad LOL. I need the rest



you need a rad? If so i can set you up with a Koolance HX-720(dual 120) for cheap


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you need a rad? If so i can set you up with a Koolance HX-720(dual 120) for cheap



I'm sticking with Thermochill on this one, thanks for the offer though Tim   I appreciate it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

do you like the plane water or the dye better?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> do you like the plane water or the dye better?



I must say I've always preferred the look of plain water


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I must say I've always preferred the look of plain water



I am not sure what i like better i'm kinda 50/50 on it. so thanks for your input 
anyone else's is welcome also


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm a fan of plain water + PTNuke.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Plain distilled water ftw!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 23, 2010)

looks like Plain water has the win


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

Water and nuke is the way to go, but if I'm watercooling, it better look good.  So either dye or just get some UV reactive tubing


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 23, 2010)

UV/Colored tubing FTW.  People that use dye or colored coolant seem to have nothing but problems with gunk/clogging of blocks in their loop and needing to take apart and clean their loops more frequently.  I'm definitely more of a "set it up, and forget about it (unless temps go to doodee)" kinda guy...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 23, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> UV/Colored tubing FTW.  People that use dye or colored coolant seem to have nothing but problems with gunk/clogging of blocks in their loop and needing to take apart and clean their loops more frequently.  I'm definitely more of a "set it up, and forget about it (unless temps go to doodee)" kinda guy...



I completely agree and this time around I'll leave it up to the tubing to make it look good, not the dye


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

its not done yet but its going to have to wait till summer when i have time to work on it (or buy a new case)
temps (how they look? 3.9ghz@1.27v)


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Apr 24, 2010)

approx how much cooler is it at max load from when you had it on air? Cause my q9650 at 4.0 at 100% load is at 71, so I was wondering what i might expect for temps after i run water? I actually started today by cutting out my harddrive bay as thats where i will be mounting my rad


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 24, 2010)

DTV DRAGON said:


> approx how much cooler is it at max load from when you had it on air? Cause my q9650 at 4.0 at 100% load is at 71, so I was wondering what i might expect for temps after i run water? I actually started today by cutting out my harddrive bay as thats where i will be mounting my rad



I used to run around 65c at 3.6ghz@1.18v on air(Fort 120) but the temps above(few post up) are 3.9ghz@1.27v on water. So as you can see it keeps it cooler.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2010)

Should i run a 2nd loop with just the mosfets and chipset?

EDIT:something like this
run a 2nd pump taking water from the bottom of the res,then going to the rad,then to chipset and mosfets and back to the res using a Y fitting(120mm rad in the back so have 3 rads in the case)


----------



## DrOctopus (Apr 27, 2010)

Interesting mod, ive never seen anything like this done to the a300.

 good job!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2010)

I am so stupid. I forgot to show the front (don't mind the mess )


----------



## Carlitos714 (May 12, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> my goal is to have it look something like this one but with push/pull fans and my setup is alittle different as i am going to be using a OCZ Hydro pulse and a Swiftech micro res and my rad is shaped alittle different (that causes a problem)
> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/3357/69783524.jpg



here is an idea. this is what i did with my stepsons rig. After some time i jacked his case and put my i7 920 @ 4.0 ghz. It was also cooling the Mosfet. I had push pull fans with an mcr 220. folding -big adv smp 8 i saw my temps at low 60's!!!!!

*Antec 300 build log*











folding


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

update time!
I redid the tube,this time i used 3/8" on the 1/2" barbs so i wouldn't have to use clamps on everything. Also as you can see i went with black tube this time and clear water just to change things up.
The 140mm rad was moved to the top of the case and i cut out the mesh stuff so i could put the fan on the outside of the case.Still haven't mounted the rad how i want yet(haven't thought of a permanent solution) 
I replaced the OCZ PSU with a Seasonic 620w M12II bronze(loving it) and yes that is a AMD fan cooling the NB(not going to stay that way)


----------



## Bot (May 15, 2010)

looking good and very nice improvement over the previous look


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 15, 2010)

Bot said:


> looking good and very nice improvement over the previous look



thanks. I am trying to get the zipties gone as much as possible and it looks like i am getting better at WM now also. Next step is to replace the fans so there matching and have a push/pull setup then mount the rad (no zip ties)


----------



## DTV DRAGON (May 17, 2010)

LOOKS great..Iam so close to haveing my stuff all here, just waiting on my red tubeing and some 1/2 compressions, I like to see how others go about projects as well


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 17, 2010)

good luck with your project DVT


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

If you don't mind, could you get me a pic of the top so I can see how you mounted that 140mm rad?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If you don't mind, could you get me a pic of the top so I can see how you mounted that 140mm rad?



right now it is with Zipties i haven't had a chance to get to the store to buy screws but sure.give me awhile i got to charge the batts. left my cam on overnight


----------



## ToB1 (May 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc, nice build! Love the red and black theme!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 28, 2010)

here you go Ion 
As you can see i have zipties holding it for now and i stuck some foam between the case and fan to seal it better and have less noise. Like i said it isn't done yet i still have to go alittle more cutting and get some screws and a 140mm fan grill.(PS the side isn't normally like that.)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 29, 2010)

i found i way to clean up some wires.. more the HDD to the other side of the case.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2010)

lets bump this thread up alittle.

Here is the reason why you DON'T use dye 





Also i did alittle work on WM and mounted the rad the right way now.I still am trying to get WM done better it is slowly coming along. I think some holes need to be cut before things can look much better


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

That first pic of the tubing looks crazy 

The WM looks much better, however I think if you cut a hole or two by the rad in the bottom you can pass some wires through there and connect them behind the tray.  What do you think?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That first pic of the tubing looks crazy
> 
> The WM looks much better, however I think if you cut a hole or two by the rad in the bottom you can pass some wires through there and connect them behind the tray.  What do you think?



i plan to do that and cut a hole in the bottom so i can flip the PSU over. Those 2 things would make a great difference... atleast i think they would..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i plan to do that and cut a hole in the bottom so i can flip the PSU over. Those 2 things would make a great difference... atleast i think they would..



They should!  Question:  How much space do you have between the radiator and the back tray?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> They should!  Question:  How much space do you have between the radiator and the back tray?



less then an inch.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> less then an inch.



damn I was thinking if you had more room, you can cut out a panel and put it flush against the rad.  once you did that you can then hide your clutter behind it and just have the wires only showing when entering and exiting the panel.  It would have looked great.  However, with that much room don't think that is possible.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn I was thinking if you had more room, you can cut out a panel and put it flush against the rad.  once you did that you can then hide your clutter behind it and just have the wires only showing when entering and exiting the panel.  It would have looked great.  However, with that much room don't think that is possible.



thanks for an idea. I am thinking about getting some of the small hole modders mesh and putting it along the side of it there. I don't want a solid sheet of steel because its harder to work with and i think the mesh would look kinda cool and would help hide the mess. What do you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks for an idea. I am thinking about getting some of the small hole modders mesh and putting it along the side of it there. I don't want a solid sheet of steel because its harder to work with and i think the mesh would look kinda cool and would help hide the mess. What do you think?



If you get mesh get one with very tiny holes.  Why?  one with bigger holes will show more.  I had that issue once when using mesh.  it was something I overlooked when buying.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2010)

ahh yes the time has come again to update. 
Be nice.I ran out of paint before i could get another coat on the rads but i couldn't go a few days without crunching. on the note of crunching my chipset is running hot as hell i need to get a NBMax for it soon.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jun 24, 2010)

looks nice, but don't ever consider being a professional spray painter or anything, lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> looks nice, but don't ever consider being a professional spray painter or anything, lol.



you saying my work sucks?


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm saying don't spray paint for a living lol.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> i'm saying don't spray paint for a living lol.




i don't plan to. just remember i know where you live  you need to see it in person the pics can only tell so much


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jun 24, 2010)

i will, lol. My WM Is Ridiculous. I Just Redid It And Its Still Shit.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 24, 2010)

You registered specifically to talk smack here?  Um, welcome to TPU or something........:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> You registered specifically to talk smack here?  Um, welcome to TPU or something........:shadedshu



he is a local friend from around here. He is just messing around relax me and him are cool.
thanks for having my back 



TechPowerDown said:


> i will, lol. My WM Is Ridiculous. I Just Redid It And Its Still Shit.


you need to let me get ahold of it sometime or we need to put our brains together to get something to look decent.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jun 24, 2010)

Haha, I Wish It Was That Easy, With A $30 mATX Rosewill Case, Jesus Couldn't Do A Decent WM, But Maybe Your OCD Can, Maybe....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> Haha, I Wish It Was That Easy, With A $30 mATX Rosewill Case, Jesus Couldn't Do A Decent WM, But Maybe Your OCD Can, Maybe....



maybe it can. I about go crazy looking at my case because it looks like shit compared to what i am used to.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh.  Well, I'm a big fan of heckling if it's understood.    Carry on then.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jun 24, 2010)

haha well WM With Tubing Is A Whole New Level Of WM


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> haha well WM With Tubing Is A Whole New Level Of WM



You know how big of a bitch WM was in a 300 when it was stock so just think of how much worse it is now that the bays are removed,rads are mounted and have to deal with tube.


----------



## TechPowerDown (Jun 24, 2010)

You Must Be Going Insane.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 24, 2010)

TechPowerDown said:


> You Must Be Going Insane.



slap the side on it and forget about it for as long as possible :shadedshu seems to work...
I am going to go i think i am going to puke and got to bed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks good Tim, give it that final coat or two and it'll look even better


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2010)

today i gave the block a much needed cleaning inside and out. I didn't get any pics of the inside but here is the bottom after cleaning with ketchup and then spending ~30mins with some rubbing compound then cleaned with some good ol' alcohol.I also did the copper parts of the sides. the block looks much better all around. Maybe temps will be alittle better now that it looks like new all around.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 26, 2010)

did alittle more work on the WM i think its looking better. Seeing the case without the rads in it shows that i really need to do some cleaning and give it another paint job.

the water cooling will be out till i get the new pump sometime next week i hope.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 29, 2010)

did alittle work on my block 
lets just get down to the good stuff no point in listing all of the prepping i had to do. I painted(yes painted) the top of the block with automotive matlic paint at a buddy's shop.The finish was getting scratched and was chipping so i thought it may look better 






then after that was done i lapped the base and finished it off with rubbing compound/polish


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Love what you did with the block, the lapping job looks mighty good bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Love what you did with the block, the lapping job looks mighty good bro



I spent 7 hours from start to finish to get what you see above.(the painting and lapping)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Very good job bro.  I would love to see that thing installed already


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

i hate the lapping part(to do it) but when youre done you get happy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hate the lapping part(to do it) but when youre done you get happy



happy lappy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 29, 2010)

:d


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Very good job bro.  I would love to see that thing installed already



once i get my pump i will get it put on.I don't want to wait for the new barbs so i am just going to have to drain the loop again when i get them.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

That looks great 
It really is a lot cleaner without the WCing, surprisingly cleaner actually.

I'm actually surprised that you can get the cables that clean, even in the stock A300 I had my cables looked a lot worse


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That looks great
> It really is a lot cleaner without the WCing, surprisingly cleaner actually.
> 
> I'm actually surprised that you can get the cables that clean, even in the stock A300 I had my cables looked a lot worse



its because i am kinda OCD and the cables make me go insane if they aren't "clean" so i can wake up in the middle of the night and start doing WM.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> its because i am kinda OCD and the cables make me go insane if they aren't "clean" so i can wake up in the middle of the night and start doing WM.



I'm the same way (well, not quite), cables bother me if they aren't perfect.  The SATA power cable i nmy computer is too short to make it do what I want to, as is the mobo cable.  I'm thinking of getting the NZXT single-sleeved 24-pin extension because I could do some cool things with that.  And maybe the 6-pin one for the GTX260


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm the same way (well, not quite), cables bother me if they aren't perfect.  The SATA power cable i nmy computer is too short to make it do what I want to, as is the mobo cable.  I'm thinking of getting the NZXT single-sleeved 24-pin extension because I could do some cool things with that.  And maybe the 6-pin one for the GTX260



i am thinking about getting one of the 8pin ones for the CPU power so i can cut some small holes in the case and run it behind the mobo tray and have it come in on the top side of the mobo that would help things out. but i don't think i can get much better without cutting


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i am thinking about getting one of the 8pin ones for the CPU power so i can cut some small holes in the case and run it behind the mobo tray and have it come in on the top side of the mobo that would help things out. but i don't think i can get much better without cutting



My 8-pin is in straight sight running along the bottom of the case from the PSU to the mobo, but it looks pretty good IMO.  An extender would probably make it look worse because there would be the plug between the cable from the PSU and extender.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)

i think the best thing for me to do would be to cut a hole in the bottom of the case (air holes) for the PSU to suck some cool air in so i could flip the PSU. If i didn't want to cut all of it out i'm sure i could drill some holes and that should work (but not look the best)


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, that would be good 
In my PC-A05S there's about 3/4 of an inch before the solid aluminum, which, while not ideal, is good enough


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, that would be good
> In my PC-A05S there's about 3/4 of an inch before the solid aluminum, which, while not ideal, is good enough


As you know the 300 doesn't leave hardly any room to work with. When i used lower power stuff and didn't crunch and fold i had no problem running the PSU flipped the other way. It gets way too hot if i try that now that i have the i7 and always have a CPU and GPU load.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> As you know the 300 doesn't leave hardly any room to work with. When i used lower power stuff and didn't crunch and fold i had no problem running the PSU flipped the other way. It gets way too hot if i try that now that i have the i7 and always have a CPU and GPU load.



Yeah, with my A300 I was running a C2D and an 8600GTS on a Corsair CX400w, so I had it flipped upside down.  Total power draw was under 150w folding/crunching, so I wasn't afraid of damaging the PSU (it wasn't even warm to the touch).

My XFX PSU is pretty warm to the touch, is this bad?  I don't want to mess with it, but I will if I have to


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 30, 2010)

That cpu block looks very oddly familiar POS. I like the look of everything and cant wait to see your new updated loop when you get everything in place. 

O-T:
Any updates on the shipping of the rad? Did you get tracking on it? Jus curious, hit me up via PM.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, with my A300 I was running a C2D and an 8600GTS on a Corsair CX400w, so I had it flipped upside down.  Total power draw was under 150w folding/crunching, so I wasn't afraid of damaging the PSU (it wasn't even warm to the touch).
> 
> My XFX PSU is pretty warm to the touch, is this bad?  I don't want to mess with it, but I will if I have to


i wouldn't run my PSU warm to the touch. Use your judgement on it. But if it was me i would do something to make sure it stayed cool 


JrRacinFan said:


> That cpu block looks very oddly familiar POS. I like the look of everything and cant wait to see your new updated loop when you get everything in place.
> 
> O-T:
> Any updates on the shipping of the rad? Did you get tracking on it? Jus curious, hit me up via PM.



YGPM


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i wouldn't run my PSU warm to the touch. Use your judgement on it. But if it was me i would do something to make sure it stayed cool
> 
> 
> YGPM



I'll try to flip it to see if that helps


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll try to flip it to see if that helps



that maybe a good thing to try. could you take a fan to blow on it so it pushes some air under the PSU to the intake?I did that with my OCZ when it was in my 300 and it worked nice.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that maybe a good thing to try. could you take a fan to blow on it so it pushes some air under the PSU to the intake?I did that with my OCZ when it was in my 300 and it worked nice.



Don't have a single spare fan 
The only fans I have are 3 120s, one as exhaust in the front and 2 in push/pull on the H50


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Don't have a single spare fan
> The only fans I have are 3 120s, one as exhaust in the front and 2 in push/pull on the H50



i know how not having spare fans go. I just ordered 2 Yate loon medium's for the rad then i will have the fans that are on the rad spare.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

time for some pics 














i replaced the pump,lapped the block,panted the block,replaced the barbs(the darker ones seen above are the replacements) replaced the generic fans with some Yate loon Medium speed(much quieter now) all that only got me a 6c drop.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2010)

6c is pretty nice, I'd take that any day


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 5, 2010)

Try your front rad fan's in pull config with a spacer/shroud (like 1/2" - 3/4") should net you a few more *c. The mcr-220 is quite free flowing otherwise i'd suggest plumning the pump to the CPU first.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm not even sure that it is worth doing much more to it. It idles at room temp and loads ~53-55c i find that reasonable for an i7.
I may try push pull again like i used to have before when i first set it up. The Yates are quiet enough that i can deal with 2 more of them


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 5, 2010)

FPI on mcr series rad's is such that push/pull is not neccessary, you probably benefit more from running it as i mentioned previously 

You have good temp's but every bit count's right?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 5, 2010)

m1dg3t said:


> FPI on mcr series rad's is such that push/pull is not neccessary, you probably benefit more from running it as i mentioned previously
> 
> You have good temp's but every bit count's right?



I think i am just being too picky. Temps went from 70+c on air on lower clocks down to ~55c at 3.9ghz on water i don't think i should complain too much. Also i am running the top 140mm fan passive right now so when i put the fan on it i should see alittle better temps,i would think 
thanks for the ideas


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 5, 2010)

n/p Was just making a suggestion


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

just added the GPU to the loop. this setup is only till Monday (when i'm supposed to have the new tube and barbs) I am going to be running 7/16"id 3/4od Tygon tube and 1/2" fat boy barbs.also i will be adding another GPU and the nb to the loop. the little 80mm fan is to direct some airflow over the Vregs on the GPU since i don't have the side on(the side has a fan that blows on the card)I will also move the 140mm rad back to the top of the case like it was before.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 23, 2010)

how the temp?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 23, 2010)

ERazer said:


> how the temp?



Pretty sure he said 63c CPU and 41c GPU


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Pretty sure he said 63c CPU and 41c GPU



^this or close to it


----------



## ERazer (Jul 23, 2010)

running both @ load 

edit: mine run cap @ 73c with wcg and milkyway@home


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

ERazer said:


> running both @ load
> 
> edit: mine run cap @ 73c with wcg and milkyway@home



that is at load using WCG and F@H


----------



## ERazer (Jul 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that is at load using WCG and F@H



well my bad  hehe 

Edit: u change pump, u selling the old one?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2010)

might be a couple of ideas in here for you i squeezed a MCR 420 and MCR 320 into my rocketfish

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=254001

my next feet is watercooling my mini itx rig


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 23, 2010)

ERazer said:


> well my bad  hehe
> 
> Edit: u change pump, u selling the old one?



changed the pump awhile ago and sold the old one the same day i bought the new one


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

update time. 
It's still a work in progress. I will have the other GPU underwater soon i have a block for it sitting here but i need some plugs for it so next week i will be putting the block on. I added the GPU block and i decided to switch over to all 1/2" tube. this time i spent some $$ on the tube to get some good thick wall that wouldn't kink easy when making the bends. not sure if i should get a NB block or just get a good heatsink for it. 





(just wanted to mess with the settings on my cam and i thought this looked cool. shows more of what it really looks like)


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 25, 2010)

I suggest against a NB block.  You've got that spot cooler there and that should be good enough.  NB blocks are usually tight and restrictive so it may be hard on your loop rather than just adding temps.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I suggest against a NB block.  You've got that spot cooler there and that should be good enough.  NB blocks are usually tight and restrictive so it may be hard on your loop rather than just adding temps.



i was thinking that the extra restriction wouldn't be good but i don't like the spot cool there it is ugly and out of place so i am thinking of getting a tower style cooler for the NB and remove the stock "fusion' heatsink that is on it.(i can just pull the fins off and slap a NB cooler in the place and still have the heatpipe cooler) so that would help both NB and mosfet temps.


also i noticed the water moves alot more in the res now that i switched the tube and barbs over to 1/2" and none of the tube is starting to kink like the other stuff.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

i snapped a pic(cell pic) of the D-tek block with the black bits power fittings and the Enzotech heatsinks on the Vram and on the mosfets are the sinks that i had on from my battle axe(couldn't get them off)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

Reminds me of when I had the 2900xt, I had a Swiftech block with ram sinks, looked very similar. ahhh, the good ol' days.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

working on the EK full coverage block for the GTS. It's supposed to be all shinny copper and this is what i have to work with  it was a free block so spending some time getting it cleaned is a small price to pay. 





It's 6:30am and i took a sleeping pill around 4am so it looks like i am going to have to get some sleep and pick up on this later.take a look back in 6-12hours


----------



## Bot (Jul 25, 2010)

omg, it looks even worse then i thought it would =|
ketchup?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2010)

holy sh*t


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

Bot said:


> omg, it looks even worse then i thought it would =|
> ketchup?


Ketchup didn't even do  much to it.maybe if I let it sit longer and scrub it more.if all else fails I could always wet sand it.


----------



## Bot (Jul 25, 2010)

yea, let it soak a bit, maybe something even more acidic?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

Bot said:


> yea, let it soak a bit, maybe something even more acidic?


What would you recommend?


----------



## Bot (Jul 26, 2010)

lemon, salt, vinegar, baking soda

have a read for DIY
http://www.doityourself.com/stry/copper


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

i got the block cleaned using a mix of 
Ketchup
toothpaste 
toothbrush
2500 grit sandpaper (for the spots that just wouldn't come out)
rubbing alcohol
hot water(as a rinse)
distilled water (final rinse)
will post a pic soon. Got to build up the suspense alittle


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

cell pics so they aren't the best. But the block shines nice now.But even with the crappy pics you can see that there is a big improvement.


----------



## Bot (Jul 26, 2010)

are you kidding me? it's a hugh improvement. 
thats good work. the block will keep the card nice and cool

btw, how did you get the screw out?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

Bot said:


> are you kidding me? it's a hugh improvement.
> thats good work. the block will keep the card nice and cool
> 
> btw, how did you get the screw out?



lets put it like this.. I spent hours trying to get it out all ways i could think of then i gave up and cut a notch in the head of the screw and got a flat head screw driver in there and got it to turn about 1 turn then flipped the top open with the screw in and that turned it alittle more then i was able to unscrew it more. needless to say that screw will NOT be getting used again


----------



## Bot (Jul 26, 2010)

well, i am glad this is coming to life again


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

Bot said:


> well, i am glad this is coming to life again



thanks.
monday assuming i get the money i am going to order the plugs for the block then slap the fat boys on it and put it in the loop 

i got to ask. What did you have in the loop?(coolant wise)


----------



## Bot (Jul 26, 2010)

some swiftech green stuff mixed with distilled water and a little over 2 drops of pt nuke.
all meant well but fail, i learned from my mistakes =|


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

Bot said:


> some swiftech green stuff mixed with distilled water and a little over 2 drops of pt nuke.
> all meant well but fail, i learned from my mistakes =|



the Swiftech stuff i have heard is good and i have used it before. maybe both things together was too much ?
I learned not to use dye. It got my CPU block all gunked up and turned my tube a nasty white-greenish color


----------



## Bot (Jul 26, 2010)

yea, can't/ shouldn't mix pt nuke with anything other then distilled


----------



## Bot (Jul 26, 2010)

the rest of the loop was not halfway as bad as the block.
i hardly had any cleaning to do on the cpu block .. thats why i was so shocked about the picture
the cpu block only had some fuzzy gunk on the fins inside the block but nothing black like this


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 26, 2010)

Bot said:


> yea, can't/ shouldn't mix pt nuke with anything other then distilled



I was thinking that.  Thanks for reminding me i need to order some PT nuke also


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2010)

this project is coming to an end. consider this project done after the last update posted above. I'm done with spending money on this piece of shit.


EDIT:just bought the Jing off of Sneaky. I'm going back to air.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

well it has been fun to follow i must say

do you have anything else planned bro?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well it has been fun to follow i must say
> 
> do you have anything else planned bro?



once my WCing stuff sells i am going to be getting a new case(not sure what)so we will see where that goes


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

i can def recommend the 690II Adv, if youre into that kinda case


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i can def recommend the 690II Adv, if youre into that kinda case



I think i am going to go for something kinda cheap and basic but not for sure yet.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

oh  i heard the V3 is nice too

still need to try it though

so have you found a buyer for all the wc'ing?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh  i heard the V3 is nice too
> 
> still need to try it though
> 
> so have you found a buyer for all the wc'ing?



not yet i'm getting ready to post it up in one of the FS threads


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

oh okay, well good luck with the sale bro


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> oh okay, well good luck with the sale bro



i just added up how much i have in this. I didn't notice that a "cheap" watercooling setup turned into way more then i wanted to spend.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 28, 2010)

well im still looking for a pump and cpu block


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 28, 2010)

thats how it turns out for me everytime, i always try to keep it low as possible, but then you need this and that and this and that lol XD


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2010)

ERazer said:


> well im still looking for a pump and cpu block



YGPM

also my FS thread can be found here 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=127380


----------

